# All ready but...



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We have our goat, 1 yr old buck Cafe, our harness,and now our cart is all done. My husband, Bob, made it. The frame is from an old treadmill with parts welded on for wheels. Most of the materials are reused from other projects or items. The front wheels are new, solid ones from TSC. Now all we need is Cafe to be cooperative. We have done a little training but need to be more consistent.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Lehcarjt (Dec 25, 2012)

The photo looks like the cart has a large rail going straight up on the right hand side. Is that part of the cart and if yes, what does it do?

I'm totally impressed. I want my hubby to make one for us too!

Rachel


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry about putting the cart next to one of the building support post. It's not part of the cart. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ziptie (Nov 25, 2012)

I would like to see a picture of it hooked up to the goat.


----------

